# Waltham Pocketwatch. Break It, Restore It Or Sell It As Is?



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I came across an old Waltham pocketwatch in my deceased mother's possessions.

It has an 18ct case and is from 1890ish. The face is dirty and has hairline cracks. The movement runs if it's held in the right position, otherwise it is dead. The glass is missing.

I want to sell it and have been getting good prices for gold recently so the 18ct case is tempting as scrap.

Any experts want to give me their opinion on the value of the watch as it is, or if it worth restoring?

And if it does get broken up, what is the correct way to seperate the movement and the case?

Pics:





Many thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The movement is a Waltham 1888 Model, Royal Grade, the serial number dates it to 1897. It has 17 jewels in raised settings, with a patent star regulator and is an medium grade movement. It sounds as if either the bottom or top pivot of the balance staff is broken that's why it will not work in all positions. The case was made by A L Dennison for the London Waltham Office. The maker's mark of AB is for Alfred Bedford the Waltham London Office manager. The movement could be repaired. The cost of repair would depend on what other parts may need replacing. It could be quite expensive, but it would be a shame to scrap it if the case is in good condition. To remove the movement from the case; unscrew the small screw at the top of the movement just to the left of the pendant and remove the winder and stem, remove the case screw just to the left of that small screw. You should now be able to remove the movement through the front of the case. There may be a tiny locating pin in the front edge of the case that you may have to fiddle the movement past.


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for some very useful info. Much appreciated. I think the case is 18ct but is there any way of being sure? I was planning to take it to the gold buyer in Hatton Garden to test it.

Charlie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You're intent on scrapping it for the money, so just scrap it.

It's your choice. Why bother asking?


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Not at all. I just want to realise a fair price for it. If I can sell it intact I would prefer that. But for example if it is worth Â£400 as scrap gold and Â£200 to a watch dealer then obviously it will get scrapped. TBH I don't think the watch would be worth much as it is not running, has hairline cracks on the face and is missing its crystal.

Charlie


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

If the movement is in an English gold case then it should have a full set of hallmarks on the rear cover and inner cover plus partial marks on the pendant stem and inside the front rim. If it is an American case then it should be marked 'US Assay' and the carat. eg 14K.

These are the English marks for Birmingham


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

This is an example of American gold marks.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A suggestion, Charlie - find out the best scrap price you can, then put it up for sale on here for a fraction more, so you don't lose out. If someone will buy it, fix it and love it then a nice old watch stays intact and nobody loses out.

Mind you, if it were mine, with the sentimental value attached, I'd be getting it fixed and wearing it! :buba:


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

I went to the gold buyer today with the case and got Â£1,000 for it. It didn't have any hallmarks on it. Just 18C in a box and a serial number. It was 18ct gold. We removed the plated chain hoop at the top and the rest got weighed in.



Melville,

Would you like the movement for free?



Charlie


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the offer Charlie, and I would be happy to accept it, but you will have to PM me because being a new member I don't have the necessary 50 posts to be able to contact you.


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Melville said:


> Thanks for the offer Charlie, and I would be happy to accept it, but you will have to PM me because being a new member I don't have the necessary 50 posts to be able to contact you.


And because you are a newer member I can't PM you. Can you post you email on this thread and I'll email you to arrange to send you the movement. Just use ___ AT ___ DOTCOM or similar format.

Charlie


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Charlie,

You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

Emailed you but you haven't responded...


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Charlie,

Response sent, and thanks again.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I also have a Waltham - inherited it from my grandfather. Checked the year of manufacture and it was 1918.

i had it sefrviced in 1980 for the grand sum of Â£12.00 and since then it has been kept in the drawer mainly.

Just recently i wound it up each day and was very surprised that after a week the time was still accurate - maybe gained or lost some seconds as i never set watchs that accurately but still impressive for the age and lack of maintenance.


----------

